# soap cutter



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 23, 2019)

I am almost done with my soap cutter--just need to get some more guitar strings tomorrow.  I have 2 strung but wanted to wait until I had the frame done before buying the rest of the strings.  I will be able to cut 12 1" bars.  now I just need to make some more soap!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 23, 2019)

Have fun with that new toy!


----------



## Carl (Jan 26, 2019)

Good luck.  I tried making one of those but found it very difficult to get the 12 strings perfectly equidistant from each other.
I wasn't using guitar strings though.  Michael's sells what they call craft wire.  They had some as thin as 26 gauge.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Jan 26, 2019)

Carl said:


> Good luck.  I tried making one of those but found it very difficult to get the 12 strings perfectly equidistant from each other.
> I wasn't using guitar strings though.  Michael's sells what they call craft wire.  They had some as thin as 26 gauge.


 I still need to get the last couple of strings--the music shop had to order more.  I can cut 12 bars when I get the rest of the strings.  I used it twice today and it worked great.  Nice even bars!!!


----------



## hungryhawaiian (Feb 11, 2019)

FYI, I just ordered a pack of 20 guitar strings for $9 on amazon. They are the single strings, light weight E, which is thinnest string available.


----------



## JakeBlanton (Feb 10, 2020)

If you have a MIG welder, the wire is probably 0.035" diameter and 70,000 psi tensile strength.

A light E guitar string will be 0.010" in diameter.  I've seen tensile strengths quoted for guitar strings a bit less than the MIG wire and quite a bit more than the MIG wire, so I don't know which is correct.  I suspect that for many people though, if they already have the MIG wire on hand, it would be an acceptable choice.


----------

